# One Last Hunt/I'm Alive!!!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well folks, this is it. Tomorrow morning bright and early they're going to strap me to a slab and cut out 1 1/2 centimeters of my over sized heart. They thought they were going to have to give me a new valve as well, but now it seems they think the valve is still good to go. I'll be out of whack for a week or two and sitting on my fat butt at home for a few weeks after that while I heel up. So, needless to say my hunting season for this year is over. Most of you know I had to turn my LE elk tag in this year because of this pending surgery but you'll all be happy to know they're giving it right back to me for next year. So look out big bulls, Tex is comin back, and this time he's going to be at 100%!

This last week I had a chance to do one last hunt before I go under the knife so me and two buddies packed up and headed for Nebraska to archery hunt whitetails. This was a laid back, low stress hunt for me and I was able to close the deal on two big healthy does. I passed a buck the first morning ten minutes after daylight that I'm wishing I would have let the air out of when I had the chance. A nice 130ish ten point. But hey, it was the first day and I just knew I'd see better bucks. I did, but nothing I could shoot at with a 42# recurve bow and a wood arrow... Both the does however were right in my wheelhouse and I smoked em both with nice close shots. Steve ended up with three does and a clean miss whiff on a nice buck, and Clint ended up taking the only buck of the trip and an extra doe for good measure.

Take care folks. You guys and gals are my Internet friends and I love the interaction with each and every one of you.

Cheers,

Tex out.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Nice, Darin. Good luck tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Nice! Good luck on the surgery and I expect to hear a very good elk report next year!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

The only problem with this surgery is your going to come back stronger and healthier which means you will be a bigger pain in my @$$. :mrgreen:

Darin, you are one of my closest friends and have become an important part of the Wayment family. I give you a rash of $ h ! t but you know there isn't a thing I wouldn't do for you. I talked with your wife this morning and she knows to call if she needs anything. Since I will be out of town D'lynn will be calling in to see what she needs this next week. It doesn't matter if its clearing snow, or kicking Hunters @$$ you can count on us. You are in our prayers buddy, good luck.

btw, if it makes you feel better I will shoot an extra limit of roosters for you in KS! :mrgreen:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Good Luck Tex!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Good luck tomorrow TEX. I'm sure you will be harassing the doctors and nurses by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*



bwhntr said:


> The only problem with this surgery is your going to come back stronger and healthier which means you will be a bigger pain in my @$$. :mrgreen:
> 
> Darin, you are one of my closest friends and have become an important part of the Wayment family. I give you a rash of $ h ! t but you know there isn't a thing I wouldn't do for you. I talked with your wife this morning and she knows to call if she needs anything. Since I will be out of town D'lynn will be calling in to see what she needs this next week. It doesn't matter if its clearing snow, or kicking Hunters @$$ you can count on us. You are in our prayers buddy, good luck.
> 
> btw, if it makes you feel better I will shoot an extra limit of roosters for you in KS! :mrgreen:


If D'lynn isn't up for tossing snow or other not so fun chores, Be sure to gimme a holler. I'm not too far away.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

As someone who also had heart surgery a short time ago, I wish you well and a successful recovery. Its remarkable what doctors can do currently.

-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Sounds like a great hunt with friends. If you need a hand with your taxidermy work, I know a guy who will wholesale for you. Here is an example of his work-----










 

Get well soon and change your title to - One Last Hunt for This Year....

.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Good luck and here's to a speedy and healthy recovery. God Bless,


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Wish you the best with a quick recovery.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Ill keep ya in our family prayers. Wishing you a full recovery.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> If D'lynn isn't up for tossing snow or other not so fun chores, Be sure to gimme a holler. I'm not too far away.


Absolutely Tree, Thank you!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Good luck Tex and hope you have a quick recovery. -------SS


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Good luck Tex...we'll all expect to hear from you in a few days, although if you sound abit off, we'll just chalk it up to the anethesia.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Good luck. see you back on here in a couple days. if you need anything you got my number.

btw nice doe there and Clint got a nice buck.


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

get well soon, tex.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Good Luck tex, get well soon


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Good luck Tex. Is it open heart? Or are the able to do it with a scope?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Good luck buddy! I am sure that the nurses will be hearing some pretty funny stuff out of you. Here's to wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Our prayers are with you, Tex!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Good luck to you, Tex. I'm pulling for you.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Here's some motivation for you to get well and get back to Nebraska to do some bird hunting. Got these today, a little north of Nebraska.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Good luck TEX.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Dont know you personally... but still good luck tomorrow!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Good luck today. You are in Liz and my prayers!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*



> Most of you know I had to turn my LE elk tag in this year because of this pending surgery but you'll all be happy to know they're giving it right back to me for next year. So look out big bulls, Tex is comin back, and this time he's going to be at 100%!


That's pretty cool Tex-o-bobby !!

Need anything, just holler. Best of everything to you !!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Best of luck Tex, here's sending prayers your way for a swift recovery!!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

TEX-Prayers go out to you and yours.Ur gunna fly through this.Like my wife told you
a couple a weeks ago. Your rollin with one of the Best Doc's around..God Bless. Old man Fudd... Wife(MOZEY GAL).. Tom and Judy..


----------



## Louisianaboy (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Hope everything goes well Tex, good luck


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Best of luck to you Tex, you are too **** ornery to let this keep you down for too long. :mrgreen:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Best of luck to you TEX, a tough hombre like you will be just fine! ;-)


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

My prayers are with you Tex!!!

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Tex just got out of surgery and is in recovery. He will be in the ICU for at least a few days. So far all is well. The good news is he got a new hair cut (full body)...I am sure he is about 20 lbs lighter.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*



bwhntr said:


> The good news is he got a new hair cut (full body)...I am sure he is about 20 lbs lighter.


Probably the funniest statement I have read on this site in some time. Thanks for the info, hope everything continues in a positive direction.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Thank ya kindly Shane, I was going to ask you how things were going and you came through for me without any effort on my part.  Keep us in the loop. This is as exciting as Nates Henry mountain hunt waitin' on new details!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*



bwhntr said:


> He will be in the ICU for at least a few days.


He will have to ask the nurses if he is in the new wing that Peekaboo Street donated a bunch of money to. They named it the "Peekaboo ICU"......... Just wonderin'


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

I can only imagine the harassment the nurses will be getting. Looks like at least three days in the ICU and Monday is the soonest he can see anyone. There is a good possibility they will be installing a pace maker in the next two days. He is going to be ticked off about that.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Darins heart started beating on its own this morning. It is looking as he won't need a pace maker. If anyone wants to check on him dont call the hospital. Just email or text his phone. Thanks.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Thanks for the update Shane


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Thats great to hear. I doubt the nurses have much to worry about. I was on so many medications I barely woke up the first week after my valve replacement. Tell him to take it slow and he'll be as good as new before he knows it.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Tell Tex we are still praying for him. glad to see he's doing OK. Mr. and Mrs Old Fudd.-


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

He got up and took his first walk today. He was also to be out of the ICU after 1:00. Hopefully that happened. The little feller is doing well as well can be expected. Way happy to hear!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

That's awesome 22, thanks much for the update! Keep it up TEX!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

:O||:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

OOO°)OO


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

His quick recovery must be due to his woodsmanship....it's all about the woodsmanship.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: One Last Hunt*



NHS said:


> His quick recovery must be due to his woodsmanship....it's all about the woodsmanship.


And never using training wheels! Tex, August is quite a ways off, so don't push it too hard too soon! It's great to hear your progress.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

lmao! he'll be fine... i recieved this as a text the other day... "dude, you haven't lived until you have had a hot blonde nurse give you a sponge bath!"

God's speed to a quick recovery my friend, you're in my family's prayers.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Best wishes on your recovery. Enjoy the sponge baths! -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>-


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

^^^ Lmao! The racing heartbeat is the issue keeping him there.

Honestly, my latest update (as of today) is he's doing great and expected to be home soon!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt/ I'm Alive!!!*

Well, Heaven doesn't want me and Hell's afraid I'll take over... :twisted:

What a fun seven days this has been! I've gone from the highest of highs, to the lowest of lows. But, I'm home now, and for now everything is going really well. The surgery I had done was a pretty new procedure so there were a few unknowns with the whole outcome. It's called a miomectomy. Simply put, they carve out part of your enlarged heart with a knife. Everyone has a septum between the right and left chambers of the heart. That septum is usually about 1.5 centimeters thick on a normal human heart. Mine was over 4 centimeters thick... Needless to say, more than half needed to go. So, they open you up, split your chest, stop the heart, put you on bypass, enter through he aortic valve, and cut out the enlarged part of the septum. "Miomectomy" At first it was thought that my Mitral Valve was shot and that I'd need a new one. Not so. My valve was just fine, it was just a little beat up. It will repair itself over time.

Now, any time you f**k with a heart by cutting some of it away you also mess with the structure of the muscle and the nerves found within that structure. These nerves are vital for the heart to beat normal. Such as the case with mine and they were going to have an up hill battle to get my heart beating on it's own without the use of drugs and a pacemaker. At first my heart didn't even want to play. So they had me on a pacemaker and some pretty serious drugs to keep it beating at all. But, after a while when the inflammation from surgery went down and my little guy decided to come to the party and beat on his own. That was good news. No pacemaker! I felt great after the first three days and they thought they were going to send me home... Not so fast cowboy! On the fourth night my heart started beating like a race horse. It went from a resting pulse of about 70 to a 150 pulse. It went from not wanting to beat at all, to trying to be an overachiever. I was sweating buckets of water, my chest was tight, I couldn't breath, and I thought my head was going to burst from the pain and pressure. I could feel the pulse in my neck as the blood was being pumped into my brain at a steady *THUMP THUMP THUMP THUMP THUMP!* The Nurse thought I was going into a-fib and before I knew it there was a team of people in there ready with a crash cart. They got me stabilized with some powerful goofy juice and I was able to breath again. Then my heart started to relax a little and I felt ok.... Not so fast Cowboy! The meds they'd given me were also known to cause nausea and needles to say, they lived up to their reputation. I was just laying there relaxed and calm thinking that the worst had past when the urge to puke hit me. I tried to talk myself out of it but no dice. I didn't even have time to reach for my puke bucket before I yacked all over the bead and down the front of me. Now, puking when you're healthy hurts. Try it when your ribs have been split open... *WOW!!!* That is pain you can't even imagine! The rest of that day was spent stabilizing my heart rate and getting me back on track. Once they got that figured out my heart started behaving itself again and two days later I was set home. Now I just get to sit around and take it easy for a few weeks. Here's some pics my wife took with her cell phone.

Sitting in the room at 4:30 am waiting to get shaved and bathed. I'm thrilled as you can tell...









They shaved me CLEAN from my addams apple to my ankles. I haven't been this hair-free since I was 19....









Aaaaaah to be 19 again...









After I woke up my wife wanted me to pose for the camera. I made the only gesture that seemed appropriate at the time...









For the first two days in ICU I had at least two people at my side 24/7 Claudia, my RN, and Rick, my respiratory therapist.









My Heart Surgeon. Dr Shreekanth Karwandi. The Best in the business!









Taking my first steps after surgery. They had me up and walking in just two days! I'm thrilled as you can tell...









My heart therapy pillow. I hold this pillow up tight against my chest when I have to cough and it really helps keep the pain down. Later everyone who came in contact with me at the hospital signed it. Very Cool.









Back home in front of my big screen MAC.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

What a trooper! It's amazing what they can do these days. I've been there, but not anywhere near what you've been through. I'll say it again, friend. Don't push it too hard too soon. Let your body tell you how much and don't argue with it! Or with your Doc. We love you!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt*

Welcome home Tex. Wow, what a ride! I'm glad to hear you are doing better. Take care of yourself and don't over do it.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

By the way...glad to see you work in the nipple pic in this thread. It has been a couple of years since it has been posted on the forum.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

That was one tough trip amigo! Amazing stuff to be sure, welcome back home TEX. LISTEN to your doctor and your family!! Be a good boy and let your body do its thing! ;-)

Ummm, think they missed a couple hairs on the back side there bud! :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here I thought sometimes you wuz a heartless bassturd.....turns out you too much heart !! 

Glad you're back man......

btw...Kelly is braggin up the swan you just finished for him, he's pretty happy.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Amazing to say the least! Glad to see you in good spirits. Hope you have a speedy recovery and are back out hunting in no time.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome home Tex!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome back Tex. Glad the ticker is still tickin'..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great news! Glad yer OK.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: One Last Hunt/ I'm Alive!!!*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> Everyone has a septum between the right and left chambers of the heart. That septum is usually about 1.5 centimeters thick on a normal human heart. Mine was over 4 centimeters thick... Needless to say, more than half needed to go.


Well, that explains the hard heartedness, good to have you back, but keep your bed pics for the wife. :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Great news


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I ALWAYS knew you were a tough sumbeech! 8) 

You'll be back playing with greasy birds in no time bud. 


Gods speed to a quick recovery.
Love ya bud,
John


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Good to see you up and around. THose pillows are life savers. Have you seneezed yet? its almost as bad as puking!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Always good to get that kind of thing behind ya. Welcome back to the land of the living.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Glad everything is OK! Puking after heart surgery just sounds scary as hell.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad everything is working out. I hope you can enjoy that elk hunt next year for sure.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I need shoes on two horses before the weekend if you could.

Be sure to keep up on the metamucil. Constipation could hurt as bad as puking did.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I need shoes on two horses before the weekend if you could.
> 
> Be sure to keep up on the metamucil. Constipation could hurt as bad as puking did.


No problem Scott. Me and Shane will come over and tag team it for you. We make a pretty good two-man shoeing team these days. Him on the horse and me on the anvil. Now if I could just teach him how to catch a horseshoe... :mrgreen:

Pooping aint been a problem for me. The drugs have me a little off schedule but for the most part I'm still eating and crapping like a goose.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Hang in there I can relate had double by-pass at 45 can't imagine puking. After you heal you will feel better than you have for years. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> No problem Scott. Me and Shane will come over and tag team it for you. We make a pretty good two-man shoeing team these days. Him on the horse and me on the anvil. Now if I could just teach him how to catch a horseshoe... :mrgreen:


I catch a horseshoe just fine...I just use my face!

btw...touch my nose and it STILL hurts!

Scott, nobody told me when Darin and I shoe a horse we are now THROWING the shoes to each other. Darin was standing about 500 yards away and shot one out of a cannon and hit me square in the nose. That was 3 weeks ago and the **** thing is still bleeding!!! What he doesn't know, I am on my way to his house and I and going to plant a row of corn on his sternum. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> What he doesn't know, I am on my way to his house and I and going to plant a row of corn on his sternum. :mrgreen:


My trigger finger still works...


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Good to see ya back Tex how ya feelin?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > No problem Scott. Me and Shane will come over and tag team it for you. We make a pretty good two-man shoeing team these days. Him on the horse and me on the anvil. Now if I could just teach him how to catch a horseshoe... :mrgreen:
> ...


You guys are some funny boys!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You want funny, you should see Shane squatted under a hind leg trying to knife out a foot with a dull hoof knife...

-_O-


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Funny, real funny.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, sounds like quite a ride. Glad to hear you're doing well.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Tex, sorry for the late reply. I just don't get on the forum that often these days. Wishing you a speedy and full recovery. Glad that you made the Nebraska hunt, sounds like you had lots of fun. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------

